
Linux netfilter IPT_SO_SET_REPLACE memory corruption - cujanovic
https://code.google.com/p/google-security-research/issues/detail?id=758
======
Mojah
This is essentially a 0day out in the wild now, because of this policy:

"For networking patches, the networking maintainer requests that you just post
the issues on the netdev@vger.kernel.org mailing list, in public, and they
will all work together on them as soon as possible."

Great.

